# Issues importing from Calibre to Paperwhite



## SF (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't seen this issue anywhere else, so I hope this group can assist.  I am trying to import items from Calibre to my Paperwhite.  These are books I originally purchased from Amazon, loaded onto my K3 and then imported to Calibre.  Now when I try to load them onto my new Paperwhite, I get the following message:  

  Unable to open item.  This item cannot be opened because it is licensed to a different user.  Delete the item and download it from the Cloud or purchase a copy from the Kindle Store.

Evidently somewhere between importing and exporting from Calibre, the license information on over 500 books was altered.  I can download the same books from the Cloud without problems, so Amazon knows my Paperwhite has a license for the book.  

So my questions are:

  How can I see the license information?
  Can it be updated (I'm betting not).
  What can I do to ensure this doesn't happen going forward?

I typically use Calibre to create collections, add tags and edit titles but this issue is happening across the board -- including books I haven't used Calibre to update.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The books downloaded from Amazon are tied to a particular device (in this case, your K3) you will need to redownload them from Amazon onto your PW. 

I'm sure that's not what you wanted to hear, but unfortunately that's the way it's always been.


----------



## SF (Aug 27, 2010)

Yuck -- really not the answer I was hoping for, but thanks for putting me out of my misery so quickly.  Makes me think twice about bothering with edits and tags... especially if there's going to be an upgraded reader appearing every few years.  I do appreciate your help tho.  Thanks.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, I'm afraid that's the way it is. The books you've put into Calibre are licensed (ie encrypted) for your K3, and so can only be read on it.

The only legal solution (and I'm not going to discuss illegal solutions) is to get the books from the cloud again on your PW - these books will then be licensed for your PW, then move them into Calibre again, and reapply the changes you made.

If you are keeping your K3 and still want the books for that, then I'd suggest you set up a new Calibre library for the PW and put all it's books in there so they don't get mixed up - I'm not aware of any way you can look at a book in Calibre and see which Kindle it's licensed for, and you'll run the risk of overwriting the K3 books with the PW books.

Just as Luvmy4brats says... not what you wanted to hear but that is the way it is.


----------



## SF (Aug 27, 2010)

Again, not what I wanted to hear -- but it's good to know.  Hate to lose the 'organization' I had going, and don't know if I'll bother with it again.  The Paperwhite is actually my 3rd Kindle, but I'm relatively new to using Calibre.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now i know that we can't talk about removing DRM on here too much and I don't want to get anyone mad, but I find that "sanitizing" my legally purchased books is a god send. I have all my books in calibre and can put them on any of my devices I chose. I'm getting a paperwhite tomorrow and already have the books that I want on it set up. I just feel safer this way, in case Amazon wants to play head games or in the unlikely event they were to go under. Just a suggestion, but if you aren't comfortable doing it, disregard this post.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

SF said:


> Again, not what I wanted to hear -- but it's good to know. Hate to lose the 'organization' I had going, and don't know if I'll bother with it again. The Paperwhite is actually my 3rd Kindle, but I'm relatively new to using Calibre.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I used to use Calibre too, with my earlier Kindles. When I first upgraded to a K3, I didn't have too many books and it wasn't such a chore to do the work all over again, but by the time I upgraded to my Touch - and now to a PW - it had become far too much of chore.

So I just took the decision to abandon Calibre and, frankly, I haven't looked back. OK, so a few odd books don't sort into proper author order etc. but, honestly, I've found it really doesn't bother me and anyway I still have collections to keep things organised. I stopped worrying about it and just concentrated on reading my current book - a much better use of my time!


----------

